# Quantum..



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

Saw a Quantum for sale on a local CL add. Never heard of or seen these cars. So can they be worth some money fixed up? or are they just "another car"


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quantum.. (jeuro)*

No money to be made. unless you love the "quantum", I recommend sticking to the standard golf and jetta.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Quanta tend to produce die-hard owners in people who appreciate them, and become money-pit frustration machines for people who just view them as "another car."
You will love it, or you will _absolutely hate_ it.


----------



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_become money-pit frustration machines for people who just view them as "another car."
You will love it, or you will _absolutely hate_ it. 

Thats how I got mine (84 TD wagon). The PO used the stealership to fix the car. They racked up $2,700 repair bill paid then sold it a week later. I got the car for a $1,000







New headgasket, rebuilt injection pump, and overhauled turbo and all







-Jacob-


----------

